# amule non parte

## lordalbert

Ciao. Da qualche giorno se avvio amule si avvia ma dopo 1-2 secondi si chiude improvvisamente.  Sto usando la versione hard-masked che c'è in portage.

Avviandolo da shell, questo è l'output

```

$ amule

Initialising aMule

Checking if there is an instance already running...

No other instances are running.

Loading temp files from /home/matteo/storage/download/temp.

HTTP download thread started

All PartFiles Loaded.

ListenSocket: Ok.

External connections disabled in config file

*** Server UDP socket (TCP+3) at 0.0.0.0:4665

*** TCP socket (TCP) listening on 0.0.0.0:4662

*** Client UDP socket (extended eMule) at 0.0.0.0:4672

HTTP download thread started

Host: www.gruk.org:80

URL: http://www.gruk.org/server.met.gz

Response: 200 (Error: 0)

Download size: 4269

HTTP download thread ended

HTTP download thread started

Host: peerates.net:80

URL: http://peerates.net/peerates/certifiedservers.met

Response: 404 (Error: 6)

HTTP download thread ended

HTTP download thread started

Host: www.bluetack.co.uk:80

URL: http://www.bluetack.co.uk/config/pipfilter.dat.gz

Response: 301 (Error: 0)

Host: peerates.net:80

URL: http://peerates.net/peerates/trueservers.met

Response: 404 (Error: 6)

HTTP download thread ended

*** glibc detected *** amule: corrupted double-linked list: 0x08bf5ae8 ***

======= Backtrace: =========

/lib/libc.so.6[0xb76d0a00]

/lib/libc.so.6[0xb76d0aba]

/lib/libc.so.6[0xb76d24af]

/lib/libc.so.6(cfree+0x89)[0xb76d26f9]

/usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0(g_free+0x2b)[0xb716289f]

======= Memory map: ========

08048000-08450000 r-xp 00000000 03:01 2199487    /usr/bin/amule

08450000-08451000 r--p 00407000 03:01 2199487    /usr/bin/amule

08451000-08480000 rw-p 00408000 03:01 2199487    /usr/bin/amule

08480000-0984e000 rw-p 08480000 00:00 0          [heap]

b24fe000-b24ff000 ---p b24fe000 00:00 0 

b24ff000-b2cff000 rw-p b24ff000 00:00 0 

b2cff000-b2d00000 ---p b2cff000 00:00 0 

b2d00000-b3521000 rw-p b2d00000 00:00 0 

b3521000-b3600000 ---p b3521000 00:00 0 

b36bc000-b36bd000 ---p b36bc000 00:00 0 

b36bd000-b3ebd000 rw-p b36bd000 00:00 0 

b3ebd000-b3ebe000 ---p b3ebd000 00:00 0 

b3ebe000-b46be000 rw-p b3ebe000 00:00 0 

b46be000-b46bf000 ---p b46be000 00:00 0 

b46bf000-b4ebf000 rw-p b46bf000 00:00 0 

b4ebf000-b4ecd000 r-xp 00000000 03:01 2108727    /lib/libresolv-2.6.1.so

b4ecd000-b4ece000 r--p 0000e000 03:01 2108727    /lib/libresolv-2.6.1.so

b4ece000-b4ecf000 rw-p 0000f000 03:01 2108727    /lib/libresolv-2.6.1.so

b4ecf000-b4ed1000 rw-p b4ecf000 00:00 0 

b4ed1000-b4ed5000 r-xp 00000000 03:01 2108704    /lib/libnss_dns-2.6.1.so

b4ed5000-b4ed6000 r--p 00003000 03:01 2108704    /lib/libnss_dns-2.6.1.so

b4ed6000-b4ed7000 rw-p 00004000 03:01 2108704    /lib/libnss_dns-2.6.1.so

b4ee2000-b4ef1000 r--p 00000000 03:01 2025264    /usr/share/fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera/VeraBd.ttf

b4ef1000-b4ef2000 ---p b4ef1000 00:00 0 

b4ef2000-b56f2000 rw-p b4ef2000 00:00 0 

b56f2000-b56f3000 ---p b56f2000 00:00 0 

b56f3000-b5ef3000 rw-p b56f3000 00:00 0 

b5ef3000-b686d000 r--p 00000000 03:01 571065     /usr/share/icons/gnome/icon-theme.cache

b686d000-b6afc000 r--p 00000000 03:01 539849     /usr/share/icons/hicolor/icon-theme.cache

b6afc000-b6b02000 r--p 00000000 03:01 2280527    /usr/share/locale/it/LC_MESSAGES/glib20.mo

b6b02000-b6b13000 r--p 00000000 03:01 2025262    /usr/share/fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera/Vera.ttf

b6b13000-b6b15000 r-xp 00000000 03:01 2119072    /usr/lib/pango/1.6.0/modules/pango-basic-fc.so

b6b15000-b6b16000 r--p 00001000 03:01 2119072    /usr/lib/pango/1.6.0/modules/pango-basic-fc.so

b6b16000-b6b17000 rw-p 00002000 03:01 2119072    /usr/lib/pango/1.6.0/modules/pango-basic-fc.so

b6b17000-b6b1d000 r--s 00000000 03:01 1975349    /var/cache/fontconfig/87f5e051180a7a75f16eb6fe7dbd3749-x86.cache-2

b6b1d000-b6b1f000 r--s 00000000 03:01 1975511    /var/cache/fontconfig/76fa4b957c916922374347f144bde9da-x86.cache-2

b6b1f000-b6b2d000 r--s 00000000 03:01 1975510    /var/cache/fontconfig/8d4af663993b81a124ee82e610bb31f9-x86.cache-2

b6b2d000-b6b39000 r--s 00000000 03:01 1974772    /var/cache/fontconfig/4b5cf4386f1cde02a336ba961b4ac82d-x86.cache-2

b6b39000-b6b5b000 r--s 00000000 03:01 1974228    /var/cache/fontconfig/17090aa38d5c6f09fb8c5c354938f1d7-x86.cache-2

b6b5b000-b6bbb000 rw-s 00000000 00:08 114884620  /SYSV00000000 (deleted)

b6bbb000-b6bc1000 r-xp 00000000 03:01 2101931    /usr/lib/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/loaders/libpixbufloader-xpm.so

b6bc1000-b6bc2000 r--p 00005000 03:01 2101931    /usr/lib/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/loaders/libpixbufloader-xpm.so

b6bc2000-b6bc3000 rw-p 00006000 03:01 2101931    /usr/lib/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/loaders/libpixbufloader-xpm.so

b6bc3000-b6c23000 rw-s 00000000 00:08 114851842  /SYSV00000000 (deleted)

b6c23000-b6c47000 r--p 00000000 03:01 2101881    /usr/share/locale/it/LC_MESSAGES/gtk20-properties.mo

b6c47000-b6c4f000 r-xp 00000000 03:01 2108697    /lib/libnss_files-2.6.1.so

b6c4f000-b6c50000 r--p 00007000 03:01 2108697    /lib/libnss_files-2.6.1.so

b6c50000-b6c51000 rw-p 00008000 03:01 2108697    /lib/libnss_files-2.6.1.so

b6c51000-b6c59000 r-xp 00000000 03:01 2108762    /lib/libnss_nis-2.6.1.so

b6c59000-b6c5a000 r--p 00007000 03:01 2108762    /lib/libnss_nis-2.6.1.so

b6c5a000-b6c5b000 rw-p 00008000 03:01 2108762    /lib/libnss_nis-2.6.1.so

b6c5b000-b6c6e000 r-xp 00000000 03:01 2108664    /lib/libnsl-2.6.1.so

b6c6e000-b6c6f000 r--p 00012000 03:01 2108664    /lib/libnsl-2.6.1.so

b6c6f000-b6c70000 rw-p 00013000 03:01 2108664    /lib/libnsl-2.6.1.so

b6c70000-b6c72000 rw-p b6c70000 00:00 0 

b6c72000-b6c78000 r-xp 00000000 03:01 2108711    /lib/libnss_compat-2.6.1.so

b6c78000-b6c79000 r--p 00005000 03:01 2108711    /lib/libnss_compat-2.6.1.so

b6c79000-b6c7a000 rw-p 00006000 03:01 2108711    /lib/libnss_compat-2.6.1.so

b6c7c000-b6c7f000 rw-s 00000000 00:08 114917390  /SYSV00000000 (deleted)

b6c7f000-b6c88000 r--p 00000000 03:01 2118327    /usr/share/locale/it/LC_MESSAGES/libc.mo

b6c88000-b6c92000 r-xp 00000000 03:01 2040587    /usr/lib/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/engines/libxfce.so

b6c92000-b6c93000 r--p 00009000 03:01 2040587    /usr/lib/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/engines/libxfce.so

b6c93000-b6c94000 rw-p 0000a000 03:01 2040587    /usr/lib/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/engines/libxfce.so

b6c94000-b6ca5000 r--p 00000000 03:01 2101875    /usr/share/locale/it/LC_MESSAGES/gtk20.mo

b6ca5000-b6ca6000 r--p 00000000 03:01 456107     /usr/lib/locale/it_IT/LC_NUMERIC

b6ca6000-b6ca7000 r--p 00000000 03:01 456108     /usr/lib/locale/it_IT/LC_TIME

b6ca7000-b6cac000 r--p 00000000 03:01 456109     /usr/lib/locale/it_IT/LC_COLLATE

b6cac000-b6ce2000 r--p 00000000 03:01 456106     /usr/lib/locale/it_IT/LC_CTYPE

b6ce2000-b6ce5000 rw-p b6ce2000 00:00 0 

b6ce5000-b6df2000 r-xp 00000000 03:01 2042269    /usr/lib/libxml2.so.2.6.30

b6df2000-b6df6000 r--p 0010d000 03:01 2042269    /usr/lib/libxml2.so.2.6.30

b6df6000-b6df7000 rw-p 00111000 03:01 2042269    /usr/lib/libxml2.so.2.6.30

b6df7000-b6df8000 rw-p b6df7000 00:00 0 

b6df8000-b6dfc000 r-xp 00000000 03:01 2101402    /usr/lib/libXdmcp.so.6.0.0

b6dfc000-b6dfd000 rw-p 00003000 03:01 2101402    /usr/lib/libXdmcp.so.6.0.0

b6dfd000-b6dff000 r-xp 00000000 03:01 2054682    /usr/lib/libXau.so.6.0.0

b6dff000-b6e00000 rw-p 00001000 03:01 2054682    /usr/lib/libXau.so.6.0.0

b6e00000-b6e76000 r-xp 00000000 03:01 2167357    /usr/lib/libfreetype.so.6.3.16

b6e76000-b6e79000 r--p 00075000 03:01 2167357    /usr/lib/libfreetype.so.6.3.16

b6e79000-b6e7a000 rw-p 00078000 03:01 2167357    /usr/lib/libfreetype.so.6.3.16

b6e7a000-b6ea6000 r-xp 00000000 03:01 2118861    /usr/lib/libpangoft2-1.0.so.0.1800.3

b6ea6000-b6ea7000 r--p 0002b000 03:01 2118861    /usr/lib/libpangoft2-1.0.so.0.1800.3

b6ea7000-b6ea8000 rw-p 0002c000 03:01 2118861    /usr/lib/libpangoft2-1.0.so.0.1800.3

b6ea8000-b6ea9000 rw-p b6ea8000 00:00 0 

b6ea9000-b6ebc000 r-xp 00000000 03:01 2006728    /usr/lib/libICE.so.6.3.0

b6ebc000-b6ebd000 r--p 00012000 03:01 2006728    /usr/lib/libICE.so.6.3.0

b6ebd000-b6ebe000 rw-p 00013000 03:01 2006728    /usr/lib/libICE.so.6.3.0

b6ebe000-b6ec0000 rw-p b6ebe000 00:00 0 

b6ec0000-b6ec8000 r-xp 00000000 03:01 2006785    /usr/lib/libXcursor.so.1.0.2

b6ec8000-b6ec9000 r--p 00007000 03:01 2006785    /usr/lib/libXcursor.so.1.0.2

b6ec9000-b6eca000 rw-p 00008000 03:01 2006785    /usr/lib/libXcursor.so.1.0.2

b6eca000-b6ecf000 r-xp 00000000 03:01 2121253    /usr/lib/libXrandr.so.2.1.0

b6ecf000-b6ed0000 rw-p 00004000 03:01 2121253    /usr/lib/libXrandr.so.2.1.0

b6ed0000-b6ed7000 r-xp 00000000 03:01 2007117    /usr/lib/libXi.so.6.0.0

b6ed7000-b6ed8000 r--p 00006000 03:01 2007117    /usr/lib/libXi.so.6.0.0

b6ed8000-b6ed9000 rw-p 00007000 03:01 2007117    /usr/lib/libXi.so.6.0.0

b6ed9000-b6eda000 rw-p b6ed9000 00:00 0 

b6eda000-b6ee1000 r-xp 00000000 03:01 2119554    /usr/lib/libXrender.so.1.3.0

b6ee1000-b6ee2000 rw-p 00006000 03:01 2119554    /usr/lib/libXrender.so.1.3.0

b6ee2000-b6eee000 r-xp 00000000 03:01 2101962    /usr/lib/libXext.so.6.4.0

b6eee000-b6eef000 rw-p 0000c000 03:01 2101962    /usr/lib/libXext.so.6.4.0

b6eef000-b6f10000 r-xp 00000000 03:01 215244     /usr/lib/libfontconfig.so.1.2.0

b6f10000-b6f18000 rw-p 00021000 03:01 215244     /usr/lib/libfontconfig.so.1.2.0

b6f18000-b6f89000 r-xp 00000000 03:01 2236577    /usr/lib/libcairo.so.2.11.6

b6f89000-b6f8a000 r--p 00071000 03:01 2236577    /usr/lib/libcairo.so.2.11.6

b6f8a000-b6f8b000 rw-p 00072000 03:01 2236577    /usr/lib/libcairo.so.2.11.6

b6f8b000-b6f8f000 r-xp 00000000 03:01 2121269    /usr/lib/libXfixes.so.3.1.0

b6f8f000-b6f90000 rw-p 00003000 03:01 2121269    /usr/lib/libXfixes.so.3.1.0

b6f90000-b6f92000 r-xp 00000000 03:01 2120719    /usr/lib/libXdamage.so.1.1.0

b6f92000-b6f93000 rw-p 00001000 03:01 2120719    /usr/lib/libXdamage.so.1.1.0

b6f93000-b6f94000 rw-p b6f93000 00:00 0 

b6f94000-b6f96000 r-xp 00000000 03:01 2118586    /usr/lib/libXcomposite.so.1.0.0

b6f96000-b6f97000 rw-p 00001000 03:01 2118586    /usr/lib/libXcomposite.so.1.0.0

b6f97000-b707b000 r-xp 00000000 03:01 2027458    /usr/lib/libX11.so.6.2.0

b707b000-b707c000 r--p 000e3000 03:01 2027458    /usr/lib/libX11.so.6.2.0

b707c000-b707f000 rw-p 000e4000 03:01 2027458    /usr/lib/libX11.so.6.2.0

b707f000-b7087000 r-xp 00000000 03:01 2118849    /usr/lib/libpangocairo-1.0.so.0.1800.3

b7087000-b7088000 r--p 00007000 03:01 2118849    /usr/lib/libpangocairo-1.0.so.0.1800.3

b7088000-b7089000 rw-p 00008000 03:01 2118849    /usr/lib/libpangocairo-1.0.so.0.1800.3

b7089000-b70d9000 r-xp 00000000 03:01 2135881    /usr/lib/libtiff.so.3.8.2

b70d9000-b70db000 rw-p 00050000 03:01 2135881    /usr/lib/libtiff.so.3.8.2

b70db000-b70dc000 rw-p b70db000 00:00 0 

b70dc000-b70f9000 r-xp 00000000 03:01 2121545    /usr/lib/libjpeg.so.62.0.0

b70f9000-b70fa000 rw-p 0001d000 03:01 2121545    /usr/lib/libjpeg.so.62.0.0

b70fa000-b711b000 r-xp 00000000 03:01 104731     /usr/lib/libpng12.so.0.22.0

b711b000-b711c000 r--p 00020000 03:01 104731     /usr/lib/libpng12.so.0.22.0

b711c000-b711d000 rw-p 00021000 03:01 104731     /usr/lib/libpng12.so.0.22.0

b711d000-b7124000 r-xp 00000000 03:01 2006692    /usr/lib/libSM.so.6.0.0

b7124000-b7125000 r--p 00006000 03:01 2006692    /usr/lib/libSM.so.6.0.0

b7125000-b7126000 rw-p 00007000 03:01 2006692    /usr/lib/libSM.so.6.0.0

b7126000-b712a000 r-xp 00000000 03:01 2119539    /usr/lib/libXxf86vm.so.1.0.0

b712a000-b712b000 rw-p 00003000 03:01 2119539    /usr/lib/libXxf86vm.so.1.0.0

b712b000-b712d000 r-xp 00000000 03:01 2187626    /usr/lib/libXinerama.so.1.0.0

b712d000-b712e000 rw-p 00001000 03:01 2187626    /usr/lib/libXinerama.so.1.0.0

b712e000-b71e6000 r-xp 00000000 03:01 2167847    /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0.1400.3

b71e6000-b71e7000 r--p 000b7000 03:01 2167847    /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0.1400.3

b71e7000-b71e8000 rw-p 000b8000 03:01 2167847    /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0.1400.3

b71e8000-b71e9000 rw-p b71e8000 00:00 0 

b71e9000-b71f0000 r-xp 00000000 03:01 2108729    /lib/librt-2.6.1.so

b71f0000-b71f1000 r--p 00006000 03:01 2108729    /lib/librt-2.6.1.so

b71f1000-b71f2000 rw-p 00007000 03:01 2108729    /lib/librt-2.6.1.so

b71f2000-b71f5000 r-xp 00000000 03:01 2167851    /usr/lib/libgthread-2.0.so.0.1400.3

b71f5000-b71f6000 r--p 00002000 03:01 2167851    /usr/lib/libgthread-2.0.so.0.1400.3

b71f6000-b71f7000 rw-p 00003000 03:01 2167851    /usr/lib/libgthread-2.0.so.0.1400.3

b71f7000-b71f9000 r-xp 00000000 03:01 2167764    /usr/lib/libgmodule-2.0.so.0.1400.3

b71f9000-b71fa000 r--p 00002000 03:01 2167764    /usr/lib/libgmodule-2.0.so.0.1400.3

b71fa000-b71fb000 rw-p 00003000 03:01 2167764    /usr/lib/libgmodule-2.0.so.0.1400.3

b71fb000-b7231000 r-xp 00000000 03:01 2167840    /usr/lib/libgobject-2.0.so.0.1400.3

b7231000-b7232000 r--p 00036000 03:01 2167840    /usr/lib/libgobject-2.0.so.0.1400.3

b7232000-b7233000 rw-p 00037000 03:01 2167840    /usr/lib/libgobject-2.0.so.0.1400.3

b7233000-b726b000 r-xp 00000000 03:01 2118871    /usr/lib/libpango-1.0.so.0.1800.3

b726b000-b726c000 r--p 00038000 03:01 2118871    /usr/lib/libpango-1.0.so.0.1800.3

b726c000-b726d000 rw-p 00039000 03:01 2118871    /usr/lib/libpango-1.0.so.0.1800.3

b726d000-b7282000 r-xp 00000000 03:01 2101987    /usr/lib/libgdk_pixbuf-2.0.so.0.1200.1

b7282000-b7283000 r--p 00014000 03:01 2101987    /usr/lib/libgdk_pixbuf-2.0.so.0.1200.1

b7283000-b7284000 rw-p 00015000 03:01 2101987    /usr/lib/libgdk_pixbuf-2.0.so.0.1200.1

b7284000-b7285000 rw-p b7284000 00:00 0 

b7285000-b729c000 r-xp 00000000 03:01 2101405    /usr/lib/libatk-1.0.so.0.2009.1

b729c000-b729e000 r--p 00016000 03:01 2101405    /usr/lib/libatk-1.0.so.0.2009.1

b729e000-b729f000 rw-p 00018000 03:01 2101405    /usr/lib/libatk-1.0.so.0.2009.1

b729f000-b731c000 r-xp 00000000 03:01 2101884    /usr/lib/libgdk-x11-2.0.so.0.1200.1

b731c000-b731e000 r--p 0007c000 03:01 2101884    /usr/lib/libgdk-x11-2.0.so.0.1200.1

b731e000-b731f000 rw-p 0007e000 03:01 2101884    /usr/lib/libgdk-x11-2.0.so.0.1200.1

b731f000-b7660000 r-xp 00000000 03:01 2102343    /usr/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0.1200.1

b7660000-b7664000 r--p 00341000 03:01 2102343    /usr/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0.1200.1

b7664000-b7666000 rw-p 00345000 03:01 2102343    /usr/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0.1200.1

b7666000-b7667000 rw-p b7666000 00:00 0 

b7667000-b7669000 r-xp 00000000 03:01 2108671    /lib/libdl-2.6.1.so

b7669000-b766a000 r--p 00001000 03:01 2108671    /lib/libdl-2.6.1.so

b766a000-b766b000 rw-p 00002000 03:01 2108671    /lib/libdl-2.6.1.so

b766b000-b7795000 r-xp 00000000 03:01 2108414    /lib/libc-2.6.1.so

b7795000-b7797000 r--p 0012a000 03:01 2108414    /lib/libc-2.6.1.so

b7797000-b7798000 rw-p 0012c000 03:01 2108414    /lib/libc-2.6.1.so

b7798000-b779b000 rw-p b7798000 00:00 0 

b779b000-b77a4000 r-xp 00000000 03:01 2150374    /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/libgcc_s.so.1

b77a4000-b77a5000 rw-p 00009000 03:01 2150374    /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/libgcc_s.so.1

b77a5000-b77a6000 rw-p b77a5000 00:00 0 

b77a6000-b77ca000 r-xp 00000000 03:01 2108466    /lib/libm-2.6.1.so

b77ca000-b77cb000 r--p 00023000 03:01 2108466    /lib/libm-2.6.1.so

b77cb000-b77cc000 rw-p 00024000 03:01 2108466    /lib/libm-2.6.1.so

b77cc000-b789e000 r-xp 00000000 03:01 2150375    /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/libstdc++.so.6.0.8

b789e000-b78a1000 r--p 000d1000 03:01 2150375    /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/libstdc++.so.6.0.8

b78a1000-b78a3000 rw-p 000d4000 03:01 2150375    /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/libstdc++.so.6.0.8

b78a3000-b78a9000 rw-p b78a3000 00:00 0 

b78a9000-b78ba000 r-xp 00000000 03:01 2008402    /lib/libz.so.1.2.3

b78ba000-b78bb000 rw-p 00010000 03:01 2008402    /lib/libz.so.1.2.3

b78bb000-b7a00000 r-xp 00000000 03:01 2297796    /usr/lib/libwx_baseu-2.8.so.0.4.0

b7a00000-b7a04000 r--p 00144000 03:01 2297796    /usr/lib/libwx_baseu-2.8.so.0.4.0

b7a04000-b7a07000 rw-p 00148000 03:01 2297796    /usr/lib/libwx_baseu-2.8.so.0.4.0

b7a07000-b7a0f000 rw-p b7a07000 00:00 0 

b7a0f000-b7a3a000 r-xp 00000000 03:01 2297851    /usr/lib/libwx_baseu_net-2.8.so.0.4.0

b7a3a000-b7a3b000 r--p 0002b000 03:01 2297851    /usr/lib/libwx_baseu_net-2.8.so.0.4.0

b7a3b000-b7a3c000 rw-p 0002c000 03:01 2297851    /usr/lib/libwx_baseu_net-2.8.so.0.4.0

b7a3c000-b7a3d000 rw-p b7a3c000 00:00 0 

b7a3d000-b7d48000 r-xp 00000000 03:01 2297839    /usr/lib/libwx_gtk2u_core-2.8.so.0.4.0

b7d48000-b7d6d000 r--p 0030b000 03:01 2297839    /usr/lib/libwx_gtk2u_core-2.8.so.0.4.0

b7d6d000-b7d73000 rw-p 00330000 03:01 2297839    /usr/lib/libwx_gtk2u_core-2.8.so.0.4.0

b7d73000-b7d7a000 rw-p b7d73000 00:00 0 

b7d7a000-b7e2e000 r-xp 00000000 03:01 2297767    /usr/lib/libwx_gtk2u_adv-2.8.so.0.4.0

b7e2e000-b7e36000 r--p 000b3000 03:01 2297767    /usr/lib/libwx_gtk2u_adv-2.8.so.0.4.0

b7e36000-b7e37000 rw-p 000bb000 03:01 2297767    /usr/lib/libwx_gtk2u_adv-2.8.so.0.4.0

b7e37000-b7e39000 rw-p b7e37000 00:00 0 

b7e39000-b7ee4000 r-xp 00000000 03:01 2138872    /usr/lib/binutils/i686-pc-linux-gnu/2.18/libbfd-2.18.so

b7ee4000-b7eed000 rw-p 000ab000 03:01 2138872    /usr/lib/binutils/i686-pc-linux-gnu/2.18/libbfd-2.18.so

b7eed000-b7ef1000 rw-p b7eed000 00:00 0 

b7ef1000-b7f04000 r-xp 00000000 03:01 2108752    /lib/libpthread-2.6.1.so

b7f04000-b7f05000 r--p 00013000 03:01 2108752    /lib/libpthread-2.6.1.so

b7f05000-b7f06000 rw-p 00014000 03:01 2108752    /lib/libpthread-2.6.1.so

b7f06000-b7f08000 rw-p b7f06000 00:00 0 

b7f08000-b7f2f000 r-xp 00000000 03:01 2183599    /usr/lib/libGeoIP.so.1.4.2

b7f2f000-b7f30000 r--p 00026000 03:01 2183599    /usr/lib/libGeoIP.so.1.4.2

b7f30000-b7f31000 rw-p 00027000 03:01 2183599    /usr/lib/libGeoIP.so.1.4.2

b7f31000-b7f32000 rw-p b7f31000 00:00 0 

b7f33000-b7f36000 rw-p b7f33000 00:00 0 

b7f36000-b7f37000 r--p 00000000 03:01 456110     /usr/lib/locale/it_IT/LC_MONETARY

b7f37000-b7f38000 r--p 00000000 03:01 456112     /usr/lib/locale/it_IT/LC_MESSAGES/SYS_LC_MESSAGES

b7f38000-b7f39000 r--p 00000000 03:01 456113     /usr/lib/locale/it_IT/LC_PAPER

b7f39000-b7f3a000 r--p 00000000 03:01 456114     /usr/lib/locale/it_IT/LC_NAME

b7f3a000-b7f3b000 r--p 00000000 03:01 456115     /usr/lib/locale/it_IT/LC_ADDRESS

b7f3b000-b7f3c000 r--p 00000000 03:01 456116     /usr/lib/locale/it_IT/LC_TELEPHONE

b7f3c000-b7f3d000 r--p 00000000 03:01 456117     /usr/lib/locale/it_IT/LC_MEASUREMENT

b7f3d000-b7f3e000 r--p 00000000 03:01 456118     /usr/lib/locale/it_IT/LC_IDENTIFICATION

b7f3e000-b7f40000 r-xp 00000000 03:01 2107874    /usr/lib/gconv/UTF-32.so

b7f40000-b7f41000 r--p 00001000 03:01 2107874    /usr/lib/gconv/UTF-32.so

b7f41000-b7f42000 rw-p 00002000 03:01 2107874    /usr/lib/gconv/UTF-32.so

b7f42000-b7f43000 r-xp 00000000 03:01 2107818    /usr/lib/gconv/ISO8859-1.so

b7f43000-b7f44000 r--p 00000000 03:01 2107818    /usr/lib/gconv/ISO8859-1.so

b7f44000-b7f45000 rw-p 00001000 03:01 2107818    /usr/lib/gconv/ISO8859-1.so

b7f45000-b7f4c000 r--s 00000000 03:01 456103     /usr/lib/gconv/gconv-modules.cache

b7f4c000-b7f66000 r-xp 00000000 03:01 2108722    /lib/ld-2.6.1.so

b7f66000-b7f67000 r--p 00019000 03:01 2108722    /lib/ld-2.6.1.so

b7f67000-b7f68000 rw-p 0001a000 03:01 2108722    /lib/ld-2.6.1.so

bfdb3000-bfdc8000 rw-p bfdb3000 00:00 0          [stack]

ffffe000-fffff000 r-xp 00000000 00:00 0          [vdso]

Abortito

```

Secondo voi quale potrebbe essere la causa?

----------

## Tigerwalk

Ad occhio, mi pare che il problema possa essere il firewall (se ne usi uno) ed anche un problema di librerie "broken". Controlla le impostazioni del firewall e dai revdep-rebuild -X.

----------

## lordalbert

revdep-rebuild l'avevo già provato... ho provato ora a disattivare il firewall del router... il messaggio d'errore ora è un altro (ed è più esplicito)

```

$ amule

Initialising aMule

Checking if there is an instance already running...

No other instances are running.

Loading temp files from /home/matteo/storage/download/temp.

All PartFiles Loaded.

ListenSocket: Ok.

External connections disabled in config file

*** Server UDP socket (TCP+3) at 0.0.0.0:4665

*** TCP socket (TCP) listening on 0.0.0.0:4662

*** Client UDP socket (extended eMule) at 0.0.0.0:4672

HTTP download thread started

HTTP download thread started

Host: www.gruk.org:80

URL: http://www.gruk.org/server.met.gz

Response: 200 (Error: 0)

Download size: 4078

HTTP download thread ended

HTTP download thread started

Host: www.bluetack.co.uk:80

URL: http://www.bluetack.co.uk/config/pipfilter.dat.gz

Response: 301 (Error: 0)

Host: peerates.net:80

URL: http://peerates.net/peerates/certifiedservers.met

Response: 404 (Error: 6)

HTTP download thread ended

HTTP download thread started

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

A fatal error has occurred and aMule has crashed.

Please assist us in fixing this problem by posting the backtrace below in our

'aMule Crashes' forum and include as much information as possible regarding the

circumstances of this crash. The forum is located here:

    http://forum.amule.org/index.php?board=67.0

If possible, please try to generate a real backtrace of this crash:

    http://www.amule.org/wiki/index.php/Backtraces

----------------------------=| BACKTRACE FOLLOWS: |=----------------------------

Current version is: aMule CVS using wxGTK2 v2.8.7 (Snapshot: Tue Jan  1 07:01:55 CET 2008)

Running on: Linux 2.6.22-gentoo-r5 i686

Host: peerates.net:80

URL: http://peerates.net/peerates/trueservers.met

Response: 404 (Error: 6)

HTTP download thread ended

[2] ?? in amule [0x806c129]

[3] wxFatalSignalHandler in /usr/lib/libwx_baseu-2.8.so.0[0xb79d4b83]

[4] ?? in [0xffffe420]

[5] GSocket::Input_Timeout() in /usr/lib/libwx_baseu_net-2.8.so.0[0xb7a5b5e5]

[6] GSocket::Read(char*, int) in /usr/lib/libwx_baseu_net-2.8.so.0[0xb7a5b6aa]

[7] wxSocketBase::_Read(void*, unsigned int) in /usr/lib/libwx_baseu_net-2.8.so.0[0xb7a57236]

[8] wxSocketBase::Peek(void*, unsigned int) in /usr/lib/libwx_baseu_net-2.8.so.0[0xb7a57372]

[9] wxProtocol::ReadLine(wxSocketBase*, wxString&) in /usr/lib/libwx_baseu_net-2.8.so.0[0xb7a51701]

[10] wxHTTP::ParseHeaders() in /usr/lib/libwx_baseu_net-2.8.so.0[0xb7a4ec81]

[11] wxHTTP::BuildRequest(wxString const&, wxHTTP::wxHTTP_Req) in /usr/lib/libwx_baseu_net-2.8.so.0[0xb7a502ef]

[12] wxHTTP::GetInputStream(wxString const&) in /usr/lib/libwx_baseu_net-2.8.so.0[0xb7a50787]

[13] ?? in amule [0x80da7d5]

[14] ?? in amule [0x80da9fc]

[15] ?? in amule [0x80db0a1]

[16] wxThreadInternal::PthreadStart(wxThread*) in /usr/lib/libwx_baseu-2.8.so.0[0xb79cf1c2]

[17] wxPthreadStart in /usr/lib/libwx_baseu-2.8.so.0[0xb79cf223]

[18] ?? in /lib/libpthread.so.0 [0xb7f2117b]

[19] clone in /lib/libc.so.6[0xb775704e]

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Abortito

```

provo a postare sul forum, come consigliato...

----------

## Tigerwalk

```
Current version is: aMule CVS using wxGTK2 v2.8.7 (Snapshot: Tue Jan  1 07:01:55 CET 2008)

Running on: Linux 2.6.22-gentoo-r5 i686 
```

se non lo hai già fatto, ricompila amule con la USE wxGTK2

----------

## lordalbert

queste sono le use che ha abilitate

```
 net-p2p/amule-2.2.0_pre20080101  USE="amuled geoip gtk nls remote unicode -debug -stats"
```

----------

## Tigerwalk

 *lordalbert wrote:*   

> queste sono le use che ha abilitate
> 
> ```
>  net-p2p/amule-2.2.0_pre20080101  USE="amuled geoip gtk nls remote unicode -debug -stats"
> ```
> ...

 

prova a ricompilare l'ultima versione masked di wxgtk

----------

## lordalbert

già fatto, ho installato le wxGTK 2.8.7.1

Cmq ora mi sono accorto che se tolgo la dir .aMule dalla home si avvia...

----------

## Tigerwalk

 *lordalbert wrote:*   

> già fatto, ho installato le wxGTK 2.8.7.1
> 
> Cmq ora mi sono accorto che se tolgo la dir .aMule dalla home si avvia...

 

probabilmente leggeva le impostazioni dei file di conf precedenti e non andava...

----------

## lordalbert

 *Tigerwalk wrote:*   

>  *lordalbert wrote:*   già fatto, ho installato le wxGTK 2.8.7.1
> 
> Cmq ora mi sono accorto che se tolgo la dir .aMule dalla home si avvia... 
> 
> probabilmente leggeva le impostazioni dei file di conf precedenti e non andava...

 

evidentemente si... però non capisco cosa ci possa essere stato di "strano"

----------

